# I want to go Platinum Blonde Is it possible to do this in one day or not in a salon ?



## Barbie1 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have  light brunette to medium brunette hair with blonde highlights .I want to go blonde but I dont want to do it slowly I just want blonde hair right away is that possible ? I know it will be expensive to bleach out the brunette color I have and it will take at least 2 - 3 hours possibly but is it a possibility ? I dont want red hair.Everytime I tell people I want to dye it blonde they say oh no dont do that or it wont turn out right or it wont be the right shade they try to scare me out of doing it at all.I dont think I would look bad as a blonde because I have blue green eyes and I think it would make my features pop more.I have never dyed my hair before and people just tell me my hair would fall out if I went blonde.I really dont want dark hair anymore though I could use a change.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 13, 2017)

Barbie1 said:


> I have  light brunette to medium brunette hair with blonde highlights .I want to go blonde but I dont want to do it slowly I just want blonde hair right away is that possible ?



Not if you want to do it as safely and with as little damage as possible.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Aug 14, 2017)

Barbie1 said:


> I have  light brunette to medium brunette hair with blonde highlights .I want to go blonde but I dont want to do it slowly I just want blonde hair right away is that possible ? I know it will be expensive to bleach out the brunette color I have and it will take at least 2 - 3 hours possibly but is it a possibility ?






Check out Guy Tang's videos on YouTube, he does exactly what you're talking about on his clients, without damaging their hair.  You could probably ask him your question on his Twitter and/or IG.


----------



## juraseka (Aug 17, 2017)

I think if you go to a GOOD stylist it could be done no problem! Your hair sounds similar to mine and the woman I went to in Oregon was WONDERFUL and I have been many shades of blonde since then. It did take a few hours but the results were great. Just do some research and TALK to your stylist beforehand


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah I would be willing to pay a lot of money for this and if I have to sit in the chair for 5 hours thats fine.Yeah Its like a light brunette color with natural blonde highlights on top of the blonde highlights I paid for.Yeah I have talked to some stylists and they were afraid to do my hair and maybe they didnt know what they were doing or I scared them but if I go to the really high end expensive salons they might not be that way lol.Its all about money.


----------



## Barbie1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Update I'am going blonde for my 30th Birthday its a big one but I never had my hair dyed before ever I have just had highlights so its a big change for me and I wanted this for a very long time.I will be blonde either way but I might get balayage ( I think thats how you spell it ) blonde meaning my roots will be darker that way I wouldnt have to get my roots touched up every other month.But well see I plan to go blonde though.


----------



## juraseka (Oct 10, 2017)

Do your research and pay a little more for someone good, and it could be done well in one session  I love yelp and other review sites!


----------



## Barbie1 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have the appointment set and everything the plan is to do a full head of highlights but with  double the foils and she is going to use color I talked to her about doing a natural blonde with a little bit of ash  basically the base is my hair now which is a brunette color because I dont want my hair to fall out or turn orange but I said I want it to look blonde shes like it will so I will still be blonde but I will get there a lot easier doing it this way and with less damage plus my one sister used to be a harstylist so she told me to do it this way .She knows I want to be blonde but with this I will get the same results I want , I have had highlights in the past but this is different what I'am doing now it costs 150 I think she said they charge extra for the blonde kinda thing I'am doing but not too bad.I think it will look really nice I know I had a girl in the past who did a really good job on me before there its probably going to look similar is my guess.Its highlights but soo many highlights on top off the full foil that its actually blonde but my base like I said I will still have darker roots which is better when it fades out.


----------

